# 5 minute presentation



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey I just came back from my English composition class. I had to make a 5 minute presentation about advertising in general and how different magazines target different audiences. I was nervous but I actually volenteered to go first! This is a huge accomplishment for me.  :boogie


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats :yay


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

veron said:


> Congrats :yay


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

1) YAAAAAYYYY you're back!!!!
2) :high5 Good job!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> 1) YAAAAAYYYY you're back!!!!
> 2) :high5 Good job!


Yeah my Dad blocked ALL internet access during the weekend. I don't know how I survived without the internet. 
Thanks!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What was with that blocking the Internet totally? That vacuums.
Was it the beard? :lol

Great job, though! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> What was with that blocking the Internet totally? That vacuums.
> Was it the beard? :lol
> 
> Great job, though! :boogie :boogie :boogie


That vacuums? :lol No it wasn't the beard just him being a jerk. :roll


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

good going - I always volunteer to do these things first - less time to fret that way.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> good going - I always volunteer to do these things first - less time to fret that way.


Thanks! Yeah I just wanted to get the presentation over with.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I have dropped my composition class once, and failing it this semester. That 5 minute presentation is something I'm going to have to face sooner or later to get my assoc. degree and move on...

Well done man!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Congratulations!!! I have dropped my composition class once, and failing it this semester. That 5 minute presentation is something I'm going to have to face sooner or later to get my assoc. degree and move on...
> 
> Well done man!


Thanks! Don't allow SA to win, you can overcome your fears. :yes


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

nice!:clap volunteering to go first realy does help.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Efsee said:


> nice!:clap volunteering to go first realy does help.


Thanks! This was the first time that I EVER volunteered to present first.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats. It's always good to go first if you're super-nervous. The longer you have to wait and put that presentation off, the more anxious you get.


----------



## sesfan4life (Jan 9, 2005)

hey! congrats!
ur brave! =]

this reminds me of my presentation last quarter in front of like a huuge classroom,
i was super nervous about it...
but did this whole visualization thing the night before
and it worked.
i felt less anxious and more confident.


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats! Did you take anything before the presentation? Did you practice the presentation much?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Good for you!


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

If you could do it once you can do it again. Congratulations.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Thanks! Don't allow SA to win, you can overcome your fears. :yes


Thanks, I lost the battle but not the war . Atleast not yet.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

:clap Great! If I have to give somekind of presentation in class I usually just wait until I absolutely have to, so I admire your courage. Perhaps I will try volunteering to go some time other than last for a change!


----------

